
Cracking the Crypto War - Ours90
https://www.wired.com/story/crypto-war-clear-encryption/
======
cvwright
Matt Green has a very readable critique of this proposal here:

[https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2018/04/26/a-few-
th...](https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2018/04/26/a-few-thoughts-on-
ray-ozzies-clear-proposal/)

Edit: My own take is that the proposed scheme is nothing particularly special,
but the article's criticism of the crypto(graphy) and security community's
approach to this problem is pretty well spot-on.

~~~
zilchers
Ya, looks just like other escrow proposals that have been put forth - high
level, there's no real escrow mechanism that won't, or can't be abused.

